# WTF illusions



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://chooooosan.tumblr.com/

IDK, but it's weird.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty run-of-the-mill editing that beginners like to do. :l


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know, the orange kinda freaked me out...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhhhmmmmm...very interesting....eyes in all the wrong places......


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

AR, those are painted, not photo-shopped...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Zurgh said:


> AR, those are painted, not photo-shopped...


Hmm, that's pretty neat then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The zipper on the arm was pretty cool - like an extra pocket for carrying keys


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having the remote control in the hand. That would make sniper changing the channel so much funnier.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well that was interesting.


----------

